# Iam going to move to South Africa



## IDrittes (Sep 6, 2013)

*HI , every member here

I am Ahmed from Alexandria Egypt
self employee yet the market in Egypt greatly affected and the policy been complex alot .

I am preparing to open business in south Africa

so i need info.
about market there , which field is vital , some costs about life cost , what i can do there to do thing profetable and make me know new people there to transfer my capital there

any useful info i will be greatfull 
*


----------

